# Studio Orchestra Professional – Strings, Brass and Woodwinds Bundle by Spitfire Audio Review



## Thorsten Meyer (May 14, 2019)

*Studio Orchestra Professional – Strings, Brass and Woodwinds Bundle by Spitfire Audio Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2019/05...nd-woodwinds-bundle-by-spitfire-audio-review/

*Studio Orchestra Professional by Spitfire Audio Review*
Today we are taking a look in our review at Studio Orchestra Professional by Spitfire Audio. The bundle Studio Orchestra Professional consists of the complete Studio Series suits producers and composers, especially at this aggressive price point. Spitfire Studio Brass Professional, Spitfire Studio Strings Professional, and Spitfire Studio Woodwind Professional are part of Studio Orchestra Professional. The three Studio Series libraries are known for their clear and crisp sound.






*Installation*




Studio Orchestra Professional Installation tool by Spitfire Audio

You use the download and install tool provided by Spitfire and register the downloaded libraries in Native Instruments Native Access using the provided serial. Kontakt or Kontakt Player 5.6.8 or higher is required.

*Sound*
With Studio Orchestra Professional you get three different specialized libraries: Spitfire Studio Brass Professional, Spitfire Studio Strings Professional, and Spitfire Studio Woodwind Professional. Let us look into each one...

Read the Full Review on StrongMocha:
*Studio Orchestra Professional – Strings, Brass and Woodwinds Bundle by Spitfire Audio Review*
*https://www.strongmocha.com/2019/05/14/studio-orchestra-professional-strings-brass-and-woodwinds-bundle-by-spitfire-audio-review/*


----------

